# Purple...Cheese...?



## The Poet (Oct 31, 2015)

Bueno...


     Purple... Cheese... what is the real truth about these strains?
I got some ogs/og seeds and they are said to have a little bit of purple in them... and surprise... they do! 
It tasted kinda purple! I liked it. 
   That was not the reason I picked the og however.

     I was told, in answer to my question:
 'How many strains does one person need"? :
"Three" was the answer.
 A Sativa an Indica and a hybrid.

     I got my first 'store bought' strain: Satori, and could not have been happier.
Then two from Deb and 'OG' was the first. 
Mastodon a 99% Indica was the second, I had a Sativa and a Hybrid so the obvious choice was an Indica, and Mastodon was chosen.

   I've a 99%' Indica', the Mastodon.
The Satori which is a hybrid {11 weeks} but is said to be, by the breeder a '100% 'Sativa' effect.
And the Hybrid, Ocean grown, Oregon grown or whatever...OG.
   All are keepers.
  I dumped the thc bomb and the Krystalica as they were real good smoke but their limbs were not supportive but more like a willow tree.

     But back to purple and Cheese. There is one seed bank that sells only Cheese strains! A hundred of them.
 I imagine taste is the only selling point of a cheese or a purple as the strength is not mentioned much. 

   But what other criteria is there for judging weed? 
Different amounts of the two strains Sativa/Indica?
Weaker/stronger...??
Taste is a valuable thing in cooking so why not weed?
I'll try Cindy's blue cheese
 'just for the taste of it'.


                   "Hey man, wanna smoke some cheese?"


                                        The Poet...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2015)

I am so glad you are enjoying the Satori. She is a good girl. 

Sounds like your doing well. Keep us informed on the new ones.  I know folks that love cheese. I only grew it once and didn't love it, but don't go by me.


----------



## The Poet (Nov 8, 2015)

Rosebud,


     Why don't you like Cheese?

   I've never tried it but I like ogs/og with only 10% 'blue'.
The og has a 'happy high' and I am not just imagining it.
It's not as strong as Satori, or Mastodon...
 but Og is like mi favorita... as the high...
 {for lack of better words} is a 'happy high'.
 It really is.

   Now what about other blue strains?
I'll do some research on what 'blue' strains went into the ogs/og and get back...

                         Mi Amigos...


                                 The Poet...~


----------



## The Poet (Nov 13, 2015)

... mi Amigos,


     This is important... 
mid-November:
The og's planted outside are beautiful!~
I wish I had a camera.... 
beautiful purple flowers and weirdly colored leaves...
 I wish I had a camera...

   A beautiful sight and I wish I could share it other than by words.
The ogs/og is not as strong as my Satori or the Mastodon but it is becoming my favorite strain because it is not only a beautiful plant...
 it's a:   'beautiful/happy high'.
 It really is and I recommend it wholeheartedly.

Contact Deb at ogs and 'git you some'

http://oregongreenseed.com/

I 'm in love ... &#9829;

The Poet...&#9834;


----------

